# need help finding IR codes for Sony receiver



## Negative Zero (Sep 18, 2004)

i've got a bit of a problem, and i'm hoping the good folk ar EN can help ...

i don't have the remote for the Sony STR-DA50ES receiver that i got from a friend (he doesn't have it anymore either) and i can't get my new harmony remote to change the surround genre (e.g. from movie sound processing to music). apparently, no one has wanted to do this yet so the IR command isn't in their knowledge base. and as i said, i don't have the original remote, so i can't teach the command to the harmony.

tech support couldn't help either, although they did say that if i could find the actual IR code then they could create the command from it and add it to my profile.
i'm sure i saw a website a while back that listed the actual IR codes for numerous remotes but i can't find it anymore. if anyone could help me find this site (or one like it) or has any other options that might work, i'd be REALLY grateful.

thanks in advance
~NegZ


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 18, 2004)

See http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bi...rea=pronto&db=devices&br=sony&dv=receiver&fc=


another Site: http://www.hifi-remote.com/sony/



Some of the Sony standard codes:
020, 140, 190, 200, 210, 390, 430, 440, 460, 590


----------



## Negative Zero (Sep 22, 2004)

many many thank yous oh great HoE! the info on those sites was really helpful, now to see if i can actually get this thing to work! 

~NegZ


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 5, 2004)

BTW in all my excitement, i forgot to mention it worked beautifully! thanks again HoE 

~NegZ


----------

